# Who just plays the games normally?



## GuyWithThePie (Mar 12, 2014)

> Oh, stop it, you guys. You're making me look inexperienced and old with these new terms like "cycling". Come on, I can't be the only one who's so obsessed that they have to make new towns to get stuff done, right? I just play the game as is. Since GameCube.



I can't be the only one who doesn't do all these crazy things to get my town all cool and get things done, right? I think it's too much stress and work to add to the game. I just enjoy what I have. How about you guys? Anyone else an inexperienced geezer who just plays the games normally?


----------



## Mariah (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't time travel. I don't dupe. I play day by day normally.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Mar 12, 2014)

I do admit to time traveling a little bit, but only by a few hours so that I can go to shops before they close. After that's done, I turn the time back to normal.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 13, 2014)

I do time travel, just to shoo some villagers out but that is all past. Now I am enjoying my game slow and cool =)


----------



## chillv (Mar 13, 2014)

I always wanted to create my dream town. However, making money is so tedious.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't time travel or care about dreamies and that but I did spend a fair amount of time designing my own patterns to make a path.

That's about the craziest I got up to. Haven't even fully upgraded the house yet. Everyone gets so obsessed with having the best of the best in the game that they forfeit some of the things they like. Fully upgraded house just looks terrible to me.

Spent a week in the tent as well just because it's so cozy in there.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Mar 14, 2014)

I have TTed before to get my game back on the correct date though. I pause my game by remembering the last in game day I saved and played.(when take long breaks from game) I do that mainly because if I lost a villager I cared about I'd just stop playing for awhile.

For the most part I play normally on my main though. I don't TT and I really don't have a dreamie list except for Bob. I used to obsess over who moved to Zombie but I now just accept that they are there and be friends with them. It just makes Ac stressful, which is not what Ac is about.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Mar 15, 2014)

I don't care how I/you/anyone play(s) the darn game as long as you have fun and don't kill anybody in the process. Let's not put restrictions on others and make them feel bad for doing what they would like to do in a game they used their own money to pay for, alright? 

I personally think top tier neighbors and cycling are pretty stupid and the whole idea of making Animal Crossing competitive hilarious, but that's my opinion and I won't try to make it a fact that the way I personally enjoy my games is the best and most normal. Besides, "top tier" neighbors = millions of cash without even trying very hard, which is always a good thing to me! 

Sorry if I seem tart but what would we gain from stressing others out on something they enjoy?


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 15, 2014)

What do you mean by "play the game normally"?
The only way I'd categorize playing the game _abnormally_ is cheating/glitching/duping/hacking etc. I don't understand how _you_ consider getting the villagers that you desire abnormal.

Besides, what is normal?


----------



## Ebony Claws (Mar 15, 2014)

(To be honest, if I had the choice to either work hard for bells or duplicate them, I would duplicate them.) 

*cough* Sorry if that above message comes across as off topic.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeahp. Everything from tt to trading on Retail is normal.

The VTP board though.. well


----------



## nabooru (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't time travel, search for dreamies, cycle, etc. It just seems too much of a hassle. I like playing it as it comes. I have paths and that, but I don't go to extreme lengths to make my town hot. I see posts about plotting and I don't really understand it. As long as Nibbles doesn't leave, I'm fine with villagers.


----------



## Pastel_Mermaid (Mar 19, 2014)

I like to time travel because I am impatient haha but I don't skip any days. I try not to go overboard with time traveling like say...be weeks or months off of what the actual date is. My boyfriend however, plays in real time/date. He doesn't time travel.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 19, 2014)

My first town isnt anything special and is natural
only my second town is themed


----------



## Libra (Mar 19, 2014)

I tend to TT because I easily get bored and there's only so much talking you can do to your villagers before they tell you to leave them alone, LOL.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Mar 20, 2014)

I do Time Travel. Mostly if I stop playing for a few days, I go to the day after that day and pick up where I left off. 
Only recently have I started giving away and auctioning villagers, mainly so other people can be happy  I don't really have a dream list.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 20, 2014)

I used to time travel in City Folk, but grew out of it when I started to lose interest in the game. I own Population Growing and New Leaf and have never time traveled in either, so I guess I count as playing normally?


----------



## Cudon (Mar 20, 2014)

I find it quite annoying that there are people who disrespect others who just want to make their own experience better and play the game how they want. I personally do Time travel, and the reason I do it is because I enjoy it. If I feel like going through effort to get my favorites, I will.

 Alot of you may argue that TTing makes AC stressful, but that's an individual thing. I personally was having alot more stress without TTing and I stress more over a favorite pinging when not TTing. I feel more safe when I know that I'm trying to trigger pings and am looking for them. I almost peed my pants of fear when a villager told that Tabby was thinking of leaving on St. Patricks day. No matter how much I tried she would not ping me on that day. Useless events <-<

Since I've acquired all of my dreamies I really don't TT much on my main, which leaves me extremely stressed and paranoid about any one of them leaving.

 Everybody who acts like people who don't TT are ''superior'' or are having a ''superior experience'' can go **** themselves.


----------



## tiffc (Mar 20, 2014)

I consider myself to be a casual player. I don't participate in the "villager black market", I don't want to landscape and time travel to get the perfect dream town, I don't time-travel, or dupe (mostly because I'd never get it right) and I guess, kind of play by my own rules.

I have goals like wanting to expand my house to the fullest, or get certain PWPs, or to save enough to get myself my own ABD in my house. I guess what "normal" is to me, is not to stress over the game too much. To me, Animal Crossing is a great way to just relax and de-stress. I got super upset today about some comments my Dad made about me, and played some ACNL. It made me feel loads better, and I think that's what Animal Crossing is to me.

But that doesn't mean that I don't love to read guides or get a lot of information about the game! But I don't see myself ever putting that kind of level into my town that some people do - although I respect their decisions. Plus, their towns always look super cool afterwards


----------



## AmyK (Mar 20, 2014)

I couldn't have put it better, tiffc. 

If "playing normally" means playing without manipulating the game at any point and without exceptions, then I have to say that I don't play normally. I'm guilty of resetting! I don't time travel*, I don't dupe, but I reset whenever I feel it's necessary. 

To me there is no point in judging others for their playstyle as long as they don't use it to rip others off. Apart from that I don't care at all because I'm doing my thing and so does everybody else. Isn't that one of the great things about Animal Crossing? You can do whatever you like and nobody gets harmed. I'm actually glad that people TT because that's the only way for me to participate in events from other countries and stuff. 

* The last time I did that was on the GameCube and it kind of spoiled the fun for me. 
Now I'm too afraid of it. But I'd do it if I had a cycling town. ^^


----------



## Jake (Mar 20, 2014)

i play "normally" but i dont like using the word "normal" because i dont believe there is a defined answer of normal as "normal" doesn't exist (except in pokemon typing xo) because everyone/everything is unique in their own way.

but yes, to your definition, i play "normally"


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Mar 20, 2014)

By normally, I mean not TTing, not having a second town just to net some villagers in, and other stuff.


----------



## Dandie (Mar 23, 2014)

I play normally, and I like to collect furniture, so I only TT when I need one more furniture on Halloween or something, and go back a day. I don't TT any other time.
I don't duplicate, hack, or glitch.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Mar 23, 2014)

I admit I do TT, but at the most it's only a day so that I don't have to wait for Nook to finish building that new room. At the least, it's by a few hours so that I can sell stuff at stores that have already closed. Then, I set the time back to normal.


----------



## Gumihou (Mar 23, 2014)

tbh, I don't even know what cycling is LOL
I just play it


----------



## CR33P (Mar 23, 2014)

i only time travel when i bought a villager and the move date is already set for somebody.


----------



## ransu (Mar 29, 2014)

i did for about 8 months, but then i started getting bored and losing interest in the game.
after i started tting ive been playing a lot more lately c:


----------



## katelynross (Mar 29, 2014)

Tbh i'll start playing "normally" after I get all my dreamies! My bank account's happy so that's a plus lol

But i'll tt if i'm decorating a room, to get the items faster or to make a villager leave occasionally.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't really understand what you mean by "normal". Everybody has their own way they want to play the game. If they choose to TT, have a second town, etc, then that's the way they want to play, and you shouldn't judge them for it. There's no "normal" way to play animal crossing.

I don't TT much. When I do TT, it's to get furniture for a series for one of my rooms, or to move a villager in ASAP/get them to move out ASAP. I also TT'd a lot when I first began playing since there wasn't much to do yet at that point.


----------



## PopteenPrincess (Mar 29, 2014)

Ah, those times when I didn't TT for months forward. ha

Sometimes I settle down, usually after getting another dreamie and then I feel content with the game again.

And then somebody I don't want moves out and it's back to plot resetting and basically going insane.


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 29, 2014)

I also play that way. No time traveling, no nothing.


----------



## Nyokou (Mar 31, 2014)

I do I guess. I've only ever time traveled like once or twice and only reset my game for the day one time. I don't see the point in time traveling though unless it's to get to a store after it has closed for the day. My boyfriend like to time travel all the time though. I dunno, I guess whatever way someone wants to play the game is just their way to play. But I think the 'normal' way to play is the way the developers intended for it to be played.


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 1, 2014)

I time travel, I cycle, I cheat over and over and over. It is gratifying and amazing.

Now does anyone want to buy 100 Zipper T pics?


----------



## Uffe (Apr 1, 2014)

I've done an excessive amount of time traveling when I restarted my game. I didn't like my previous town set-up and I was so behind with what everybody else was talking about. It was Halloween and I was still in what, July? xD I earned Bells through catching bugs from the island and eventually landed myself into the current day. Someone really nice helped me out with upgrading my house, though. I'm very grateful for that.  I used to talk to her, too, until Skype stopped working for me. :/ Back in 2001 on the first Animal Crossing game, I invested a lot of hours into it without time traveling and such. It seemed easier to gain Bells. Anyway, Nintendo already knows people time travel. After all, the villagers will call you a time traveler if you do it enough. I've never been called one, though.


----------



## tinybutterfly75 (Apr 2, 2014)

I am a casual player. 

My town is just natural. 

I play to relax.


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 3, 2014)

I play the game by a day by day basis. If I miss some time then I miss time. If a villager moves because of that...well, whoops. I've lost some people that way, but not many.

I also let most of my villagers move if they want to.


----------



## Annabat (Apr 3, 2014)

Yeah, I don't go to the extent of having all the external additions to making 'the perfect town' because I like mine the way it is, and some of the features you can buy are just silly- so I just boot it up and play the activities I enjoy doing (like fossil hunting and attempting to catch new fish)
I also just like making bells....not spending them...just adding weight to my PO account. 

So yeah. I guess I play with the moderate fan attitude and just do whatever whenever. ACNL can get a little monotonous after 2 hours of play time.


----------



## jolokia (Apr 3, 2014)

No time travel, no resetting, Fox only, Final Destination... 

I play a lot of roguelikes anyway so I've been kinda trained off of savescumming (as they call resetting without saving). Most of the other games I like don't even _let_ you reset--with Angband you have to force-crash the game or put god mode on and have your character become ineligible for the high-score list. 

So in ACNL and Pokemon I just take whatever I get, because that's what I'm used to. Not sure if that makes me super casual or super hardcore really lol


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 3, 2014)

I've TTED once, and that was to get Merengue
but other than that, on both my files i havent
Yes i know people cry its not cheating!!111 the game allows it!!!111
um the game allows it, incase you miss a day, incase you need to change the time due to timezone changes... etc, not to keep going
It's meant to be played the day it is, by the seasons, something new each day, thats the whole point
"the game that even plays when you don't"
I dont care if people tting but its not natural no matter how people say it is LOL, but they paid so they can ^_^


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Apr 7, 2014)

I play normally like everyone else. My friend is helping me look for my dream villagers. So far, it annoys me a lot if the shops are selling the same stuff every day.


----------



## Titi (Apr 7, 2014)

I like to think I've found the right balance for me.
Although right now I am playing a little too hard, because I want certain things acquired before I can enjoy the slow paced day to day playing. (Dreamies and town organization).
When I played WW I had no idea about any AC forums, I played 100% "normally".
Now I do like to TT to be able to shop or to see my trees growing faster and although I don't cycle I think it's great that some people do, as it allows other players to get characters they like.

I guess it really depends on what you enjoy in the game.
What I like best is fishing and gardening in a town that I love with villagers that I love.
Once I've acquired my dream town and villagers I can enjoy AC 100%.

But maybe for other people the fun part is elsewhere.


----------



## Zedark (Apr 7, 2014)

I just like everything to be neat and tidy and everything to be in the right place. It actually relaxes me more to have things organized


----------



## Zander (Apr 7, 2014)

I dont TT (Besides that time my clock somehow got set back 1 year), I dont cycle, and I dont dupe.

YAY!  

XD


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah I play 'normally' as you say but sometimes I need to TT for my own reasons. I don't do it to cheat purposely though and not because I'm impatient either.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 7, 2014)

*This is Animal Crossing, There's no such thing as a normal way to play c:*


----------



## ladylotte (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't TT, but I do plot reset a bit. 

My opinion on such things boils down to... it's not a competitive game, therefore no unfair advantage is being gained to the adversity of other players.


----------



## milktea (Apr 8, 2014)

i play lazily i think |D

earn bells and catch beetles when I remember, forget times when I'm supposed to go to a villager's house so I TT to the correct time so it wont seem like I blew them off--

AC is fun however way you want to play it~


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 11, 2014)

"Normal" is a very subjective term when it comes to gaming. 

If you mean playing without time travel, plot resetting, and cycling, then no.  I played that way for the first few months, and then I got a bit bored with the game and things started to feel tedious and repetitive.  I didn't want to give up ACNL for good, so I began cycling out all of my villagers to replace them with new ones.  It made the game feel fresh again and gave me something to be excited about.  Admittedly I do tend to become bored relatively easily, so I always look for alternate ways to enjoy anything I do, whether it be gaming or anything else in life.


----------



## Kayleigh (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm too paranoid about screwing up time-travelling to try it, don't want to lose my favourites! :X


----------



## MageFace (Apr 12, 2014)

I have my main town for normal play. I do time travel a bit in my main, but only a bay at a time to keep my wanted villagers and usually only to speed up moving a villager out.

I have a second town that's all about time travel. I don't dupe though. Partly because it's more cheating then I want to do, partly because it's more trouble then it's worth and partly because I don't trust duped items not glitching.


----------

